
Show HN: Trigger Happy, a selfhosted clone of IFTTT - foxmask
https://blog.trigger-happy.eu/pages/informations/
======
ArnoldP
Any time I think about the future of social services I think about the
proliferation of these types of programs and then to my own automatic agents
in huginn and how much nicer they make it to consume kijiji/facebook/and, bes
of all, twitter. Give one of these a shot, and huginn is really nice once you
get past ruby setup (unpleasant in my experience). Eventually everyone will
consume their social media through garbage sieves like these.

~~~
foxmask
The goal of that kind of tool is not to be the future of social network but to
provide data that can be consummed without any effort. There are plenty of
tools that provide data that are absolutly not related to any social network
like weather service, movie store , and so on. For example
[http://weboob.org/](http://weboob.org/). And i made this one because i like
Python and launching challenge to myself. I just provide this project in case
someone find it usefull for himself too. Nothing more.

~~~
ArnoldP
I'm not suggesting you were, but these 'apps' work well at consuming the
services of walled gardens without having to be within the walls. I use Huginn
as a butler for information in twitter, forums, etc. Facebook has been a tough
nut to crack though.

------
herbst
I love IFTTT alternatives, even more when they are OpenSource.

Before i jump into the hustle to install all those dependencies on one of my
box. Can you tell me how much Twitter automation is possible? Like are social
media taktiks like following/liking based on keywords and retweets based on
Keywords & other Metrics possible?

~~~
foxmask
Actually, with twitter :

* from anywhere to twitter :

you can post things that come from many sources (the sources are the services
that the project is able to handle) through your twitter account.

* from twitter to anywhere else :

you can track a hashtag or account or both and the result of that "search"
will be posted where you want (the limit of "where" is the limit of the
services that the project can handle), you can even build a RSS Feed, a thing
that exist at the beginning of twitter but dropped later ;)

Hope this can help ;)

~~~
herbst
I was more wondering about features like actually retweeting and not just
putting RT in front like IFTTT does now. But i guess i need to check it out
and probably throw a few lines code in :)

~~~
foxmask
No the project does not do "RT" at all. Or maybe you call a RT ; a news that
come from one of your favorite website. I did not code anything that permits
to track tweet on twitter and RT them. It really works from one service source
to another target service and not from and to the same one.

